# Bunker?



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone have plans to build a underground bunker?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I plan to someday. My problem is that things never seem to go according to my plans. Blastit!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

PipLogan said:


> Anyone have plans to build a underground bunker?


Can you elaborate? Are you looking for plans (blueprints or whatever) or ???
Mine is already built.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

I am looking for plans to build a bunker. nothings crazy but something to keep some food storage in and maybe ride out a tornado or two. Under dround prefered.


----------



## Mr_Practical (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you need a permit to build one? I would imagine the inspector wouldn't know what to look for if he saw one.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I would be really quiet about it and no permit, nobody knows. Even dig it out from under your house if you have to. Cut a hole in the floor and get to work. One guy was doing that around here, just said he was repairing termite damage, but I knew better. Still, I kept his secret. Permits are kind of like a speeding ticket. When they catch you, just act dumb and buy the permit, or stop the project. Now, if you know you drive fast, you don't just offer up front to pay a ticket, you wait until you get caught, then you pay.

Its a lot of dirt to move when doing by hand underground, and then disposal of the dirt, especially if under a garage or house. It can be done, though.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

The Bagster (dumpster in a bag) is good for hiding construction debris, unless your neighbors are REALLY nosy, they'll just assume you're getting rid of excess or remodelling


----------



## Mr_Practical (Oct 27, 2011)

VUnder said:


> I would be really quiet about it and no permit, nobody knows. Even dig it out from under your house if you have to. Cut a hole in the floor and get to work. One guy was doing that around here, just said he was repairing termite damage, but I knew better. Still, I kept his secret. Permits are kind of like a speeding ticket. When they catch you, just act dumb and buy the permit, or stop the project. Now, if you know you drive fast, you don't just offer up front to pay a ticket, you wait until you get caught, then you pay.
> 
> Its a lot of dirt to move when doing by hand underground, and then disposal of the dirt, especially if under a garage or house. It can be done, though.


Haha! I love your analogy VUnder. I'm just wondering since there are gas lines and other such things that don't react so well to pointy objects piercing them.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

That's why I'm bunkerbob ;>)


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Some ideas both above and below ground:

http://standeyo.com/News_Files/NBC/nuke.shelters/MP-15.fam.1959.pdf

http://standeyo.com/News_Files/NBC/nuke.shelters/H-12-1.out.concrete.pdf

http://standeyo.com/News_Files/NBC/nuke.shelters/H-1.2-2.above.gnd.pdf


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## robsbunker (Oct 6, 2011)

Great information. Thank you. :congrat:


----------



## stand (Nov 15, 2011)

*ever see "the great escape" movie?*

The Brits in a Nazi POW camp dug 30 ft down, had to pump air to the tunnelers, had to pass head counts, had to shore up all that weight, dug 3 ft square and 100 yds long, under contant threat of dogs, listening devices, snitches in their group, etc. Just get over the silliness of how much space you need, and pick and shovel can do it, no problem. 3ft square, 9 ft long, per person, is all you need. 1/2 ft below the surface suffices, too, so you need very little in the way of shoring, just some fiberglass sheeting to keep the dirt from collapsing and revealing your "dugout".


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*RE: The Great Escape*



stand said:


> The Brits in a Nazi POW camp dug 30 ft down, had to pump air to the tunnelers, had to pass head counts, had to shore up all that weight, dug 3 ft square and 100 yds long, under contant threat of dogs, listening devices, snitches in their group, etc. Just get over the silliness of how much space you need, and pick and shovel can do it, no problem. 3ft square, 9 ft long, per person, is all you need. 1/2 ft below the surface suffices, too, so you need very little in the way of shoring, just some fiberglass sheeting to keep the dirt from collapsing and revealing your "dugout".


This is one of my favorite movies. Steve McQueen was one of the actors. I think the tunneling in this movie has inspired me to consider making tunnels, which I have not done yet, but would like to.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We plan to build a storm shelter/root cellar/bunker as soon as we get the greenhouse fininshed. DH's idea is to build out side of our guest bedroom using the now window to cut out a door into a nice pantry with a trap door to the shelter. That way we can access it from inside the house and store things in the shelter as well as have additional pantry storage. But you know what they say about the best laid plans of mice and men.


----------



## caveman (Sep 27, 2011)

stand said:


> The Brits in a Nazi POW camp dug 30 ft down, had to pump air to the tunnelers, had to pass head counts, had to shore up all that weight, dug 3 ft square and 100 yds long, under contant threat of dogs, listening devices, snitches in their group, etc. Just get over the silliness of how much space you need, and pick and shovel can do it, no problem. 3ft square, 9 ft long, per person, is all you need. 1/2 ft below the surface suffices, too, so you need very little in the way of shoring, just some fiberglass sheeting to keep the dirt from collapsing and revealing your "dugout".


Heck yeah, started one myself, with a pick and shovel. I don't know how to post pics but you can check out my photo album. It can be done. This hole is IN the woods, and nothin but human energy was used. Just go start digging and you'll be amazed what you can accomplish. And it may just save your life someday. Good luck bro!


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Mr_Practical said:


> Haha! I love your analogy VUnder. I'm just wondering since there are gas lines and other such things that don't react so well to pointy objects piercing them.


I got a locator from a guy that buys used storage rentals. Plus, out here, I know where all the lines are...oops!


----------

